# RCA LED TV need software update



## firefly933 (May 28, 2012)

Hello,

I have an RCA 24" LED TV and it will not hold a signal. It keeps cycling through the channels after a few minutes of working properly.
I have changed the input from component to cable to see if that was the problem. No change.
I have done all the unplugging and replugging, nothing changes. I figured my last stop would be to re install the software, yet I can not get from the RCA website, it says file not found.

Model S/N 1017LED24A45-A106544


thanks for any advise


----------

